# Double the pleasure



## Silver (15/12/16)

Have any of you liked a tank, rda or mod so much that you bought *two* of them?

*And do you still regularly use both of them today?*

I will start

Double pleasure still in use today:

*Innokin MVP2* - got a second after the first one was so good. I used them for a long time and my wife has been using both for over a year. Rock solid. Dreading finding a replacement when (and if) they bomb out.

*Reo/RM2* - got several of them and have been in daily use for about 2.5 years. Rock solid. Dependable.

*Evod1* - have several of these because they are so cheap. Used by my wife and by me for stealth and early morning vapes.

*Lemo1* - i have a spare in a box. Despite me not using the spare, its there for if and when my main one kicks the bucket. But that hasnt happened since Vapecon 2015.....


It is quite rare for me to buy more than one of the same device. I think in the "old days" there was far less choice so when something good came along one bought more. But today i think the choice and rate of new products tempts me to rather try something else in case i like it more. 

Am sad I didnt buy a second istick50 
And a second Subtank Mini V2 in silver

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/12/16)

Mini Pro Tank 2 - Ended up with 5 of them.
REO - Um yes more than one or two of them (and despite selling a few still have more than a couple)
Cyclone - Yes to match the REO's
Divo - Managed to get 3 eventually and are my go to atties for my REO's
Hornet - Got 4 of them but the Divo ended up as the main REO atty (2 left)
Snow Wolf Mini - Went a little overboard with this little gem but now only 2 left.
Athena Prime 75 - X2
Serpent Mini 22 x 3 (one left)
Serpent Mini 25 x 4 (3 Left)
Petri Dripper X 3 (2 left)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (15/12/16)

x2 iStick50 when they just came out, used to love them, thats until they started to act funky
x2 Silver Kanger subtank minis to go with them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (15/12/16)

I've been in this same situation...

*Smok baby beast*:
Got my 1st one with the smok alien mod, loved it so much. 2 days later I ordered a silver one as well.

*Serpent mini 25*:
Bought a silver one, 4 days later I ordered a black one and a week later I swapped my smok minos for another black one.

*Kangertech subtank*:
Same thing here, think I had like 4 of these at one stage. Still one of the best little tanks I ever owned...

Sometimes a tank is just so nice u have to have more than one 

*Pico*:
Bought a silver one and couple months later I bought a black one as well..

*Ijust 2 and ijust s*:
I've actually lost count on the amount of ijust 2 bats I bought. Was a perfect little walk around mod for me.
Ijust s I got the silver 1st then the black a couple weeks later. Put the serpent 25's on them and was loving the setups

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caramia (15/12/16)

Yep:
Picos x 2
Fooksies x 2
Therion 75 BF x 2
Hohm Slice x 2 (Hubby had to have one)
OL16 x 2
OBS Engine x 3 (so far (also Hubby liberated one of these))

NO white SL LP REOs so far (yet)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR (15/12/16)

Goon 24mm x 2 : Used 80% of the time
Sapor 25mm x 2 : Got replaced by Aria Sleeper and Mad Dog
Sapor 22mm x 2 : Got replaced by all of the above 

They are all great RDA's but i just don't have enough mods to house all of them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (15/12/16)

For me just the Subtank Mini (three of them). I would like to get another KBox Mini as well, but that won't be happening

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (15/12/16)

I had 2 serpent 22mm. Loved them that much although had to get rid of one for the 25mm. So i still have 2 of the same tanks just different sizes now.

The 22mm were just amazing i couldnt resist buying another

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pixstar (15/12/16)

Goblin Mini V1 RTA (x2)
Silverplay Nano RTA (x2)
Kanger Subtank Minis V2 (x4, 2 left)

PS. Am I the only one who thought this thread's title came across as something very similar to a male contraceptive advert?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## kimbo (15/12/16)

Pico x 2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (15/12/16)

petri v2: 3 in use of which 1 is bf
petri mech: 2 in use
goon: 2 in use

i found i spent alot trying to find stuff that i like alot and in the end just ended up with these

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (15/12/16)

I think I might be the only one who has 3 billow v3's, just love them. 

I think @BumbleBee is a billow 2.5 fan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Noddy (15/12/16)

Evod 1 x 2
Kanger mini pro tank 2 x 2
Kanger sub tank nano x 3
Billow nano x 2
Considering to get a second SM25, but think Im gonna give the Geekvape Ammit a go first

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wiesbang (15/12/16)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Caramia (15/12/16)

wiesbang said:


>


Now, THAT is cool!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (15/12/16)

Pixstar said:


> Goblin Mini V1 RTA (x2)
> Silverplay Nano RTA (x2)
> Kanger Subtank Minis V2 (x4, 2 left)
> 
> PS. Am I the only one who thought this thread's title came across as something very similar to a male contraceptive advert?



Lol @Pixstar !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (15/12/16)

wiesbang said:


>


Daaammmmn


----------



## Michaelsa (15/12/16)

Minikin 1.5 x2

But my mate loved it so much and couldn't afford one, so i gave him my deep blue one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (15/12/16)

Michaelsa said:


> Minikin 1.5 x2
> 
> But my mate loved it so much and couldn't afford one, so i gave him my deep blue one.



Respect

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Max (15/12/16)

All so awesome heh 
2 x Kangertech Toptank Nano's
• Keeping two flavours on Rotation 
• With 0.5 SSOCC Coils
2 x Vaporesso Target Mini 40W Mods
• Brilliant Travel companions 
2 x Serpent 22 Mini's
• To interchange with Nano's
• Another two flavours on Rotation
2 x Serpent Sub Ohm Tank's
• Awesome air through RBA Plus
• Another two flavours on Rotation
1 x Kangertech Subtank Mini - RBA
1 x Kangertech Toptank Mini - RBA 
With complete coil building and DIY Jooses

Got singles of a few other tanks and mods but these are the doubles - For maximum enjoyment of Flavour Rotation while on the go

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Duffie12 (15/12/16)

I have 2 Ego One tanks, for different flavours, one is my menthol tank and the other is non menthol. Only regret is that I didn't get a second Ego One CT mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (15/12/16)

Duffie12 said:


> I have 2 Ego One tanks, for different flavours, one is my menthol tank and the other is non menthol. Only regret is that I didn't get a second Ego One CT mod.



Can relate on the splitting of menthols and non-menthols @Duffie12 

I have menthols, tobaccoes and "other"


----------



## RichJB (15/12/16)

The only gear item I've bought two of is the iStick 60W TC mod. It was my first ever mod, bought as a starter kit from Vape Club. A couple of months later, I saw them on special for about R450 from another vendor so I couldn't resist getting a spare. Despite the reputation of earlier iSticks for lamentable quality and short lifespan, I haven't had a moment's hassle from either. They just work and work and work. Hearing about the hassles that folks have had with mods that cost 2-15x as much, I'm very happy with the service I've got from these.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DoubleD (15/12/16)

I wont lie, I too have an issue of double pleasure, maybe not too bad though 

2 x Reo Grand SL's (would love 3rd lol)
3 x OG O16's
2 x Atomic Rda's (one BF converted and one standard dripper)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Keyaam (15/12/16)

3 Goons


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin (15/12/16)

For me it is:

2 x subtank mini's
2x Reo Grands
5 X BF Rogues
2 x Dipboxes soon to be 4.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (15/12/16)

Raslin said:


> For me it is:
> 
> 2 x subtank mini's
> 2x Reo Grands
> ...



Great @Raslin - you have two subtank minis - are they V2s?

Incidentally, did you come right in the end with bottles for the dripboxes?


----------



## Raslin (15/12/16)

@Silver, I have the V1's with V2 Rba decks. Yes I finally bought 15 bottles from Evolution Vapes., what a mission that was.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (15/12/16)

Raslin said:


> @Silver, I have the V1's with V2 Rba decks. Yes I finally bought 15 bottles from Evolution Vapes., what a mission that was.



Ok great, thanks
I have an old V1, then shortly after bought a V2.
Haven't used the V1 much at all. (it had just the one airslot on the one side)
You have given me an idea to get the V2 RBA deck for it. I think the V1 RBA had juice channels that were too small. 

Do you know if the V2 RBA decks are available still? Would they be the same ones that are sold to go into the Toptank Mini ?


----------



## Raslin (15/12/16)

I think they might be the same, but am not sure. I stopped looking at a tanks shortly after that. 

I foolishly bought a Reo at about that time - suddenly all tanks lost their appeal. 

The v2 deck was much better even on the v1. I think one or two vendors still have them.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (15/12/16)

3 x Obs Crius, 3 x Subtanks + 1 x Toptank (2 on PIF evaluation duty) and 2 x limitless RDTA's. Extra bases for the Obs and Subtanks and extra glassware for both as well. Extra RBA's for Subtanks. Might have overdone it a bit.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Max (15/12/16)

Hi @Silver - http://atomize.co.za/kangertech-mini-rba
These are the ones you are looking for - Their website shows stock available

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (15/12/16)

2x lemo v1.
2x reos.
2x other squonk mods.
5x cyclones.
2x Ol16s.
2x uwell crown tanks v1.
3x DNA 200 devices.

That's all folks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (15/12/16)

Christos said:


> 2x lemo v1.
> 2x reos.
> 2x other squonk mods.
> 5x cyclones.
> ...



I think you and I must be of the very few still with the Lemo1
Are they still in use on your side @Christos ?
What juice do you run in them?


----------



## Christos (15/12/16)

Silver said:


> I think you and I must be of the very few still with the Lemo1
> Are they still in use on your side @Christos ?
> What juice do you run in them?


Unfortunately they have been retired. Replaced by the uwell crown tanks.
The post screws rusted so I don't use them. 
I still have them though with spare glass for them


----------



## Christos (15/12/16)

Christos said:


> Unfortunately they have been retired. Replaced by the uwell crown tanks.
> The post screws rusted so I don't use them.
> I still have them though with spare glass for them


Let me just add that the tank was so good while in service that I needed 2!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (15/12/16)

Christos said:


> Let me just add that the tank was so good while in service that I needed 2!



I agree
I love its sharp flavour!
For my Strawberry menthol juice it gives me such a crisp flavourful vape on a long restrictive lung hit
Mine needs a new wick and a refill. Its been sitting for a few days. I need to get it back in rotation


----------



## Christos (15/12/16)

Silver said:


> I agree
> I love its sharp flavour!
> For my Strawberry menthol juice it gives me such a crisp flavourful vape on a long restrictive lung hit
> Mine needs a new wick and a refill. Its been sitting for a few days. I need to get it back in rotation


Well I used the lemos for peach and cherry juices. Come to think of it they were exclusively used for fruits.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hardtail1969 (23/12/16)

3 smok tfv8
2 bushido drippers

they just work so well...


----------



## stevie g (23/12/16)

2x limitless plus, just love these Atomizers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

